# new on Bee Source



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, early in the season is the best time to sell bees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi, Like the name.
Most the guys in CA are already finished selling packages. Might be a market for later packages though.
Check out the commercial section of the forum, might get better answers to you're questions there.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You'll like it here.
Willi


----------



## flowinggold (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan I am just learning to navigate this Bee Source and didn't know there was a commercial forum. CB


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, What made you decide to just go big all the sudden ?


----------

